# größter Luxusurlaub eures Lebens?



## geniushendrix (17. August 2012)

Hey leutz!
Was war denn bisher gesehen der größte Luxus Urlaub den ich euch geleistet habt - wo ists hingegangen, welche Region habt ihr da bereist und was hat euch das an Kohle gekostet?
Bin gespannt wo ihr schon so überall mal wart und was man auch empfehlen könnte...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. August 2012)

oh ja das Thema gefällt mir. Verdien jetzt fett Kohle und will selbst meinen ersten Luxusurlaub machen. (Sofern ich mal Urlaub bekomme^^)

War in meiner Kindheit in halb Europa, in meiner Ausbildung mit Kumpels anner Nordsee und im Studium in Norditalien Schi/Snowboard fahren.

Aber son richtiger Luxusurlaub wär mal was feines. Meine Gedanken gehen so in Richtung Kanada oder Japan. Länder die ich als Jugendlicher immerschon sehen wollte. 

Karibik kommt nicht in Frage, war 14 mal auf Malle. ^^


----------



## xynlovesit (17. August 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Verdien jetzt fett Kohle ...




Das kann man immer relativ sehen.


----------



## Olliruh (18. August 2012)

Also ich war jetzt schon öfter im Urlaub und das ging vom Luxusurlaub im 5 Sterne Hotel bis zum 2 Wochen Wanderhjik mit den Pfadfindern. Und ich muss sagen dass der beste Urlaub in dem ich bis jetzt war ,war eindeutig der 2 Wochen Wanderhjik in Cornwall. Ich war mit den Pfadfindern unterwegs (insgesammt 12 Personen) und davon 2 meiner besten Freunden. Die 2 Wochen haben einfach Spaß gemacht. Ich bin auch eher so ein "Naturtyp" also Zelt & selbstversorgung > Hotel & Buffet aber es hat einfach pervers & ich würde die Zeit für kein Geld der Welt eintauschen wollen. Klar 4-5 Stunden wandern mit 25kg Gepäck aufem Rücken ist jetzt nicht das beste.. aber man wird mit der Aussicht des Coath Pathes in Cornwall sowas von belohnt. 
Ich hab in den 2 Wochen soviel gesehen & ahhh ich will zurück 
Mein Traumurlaub wäre 2 Wochen mit den gleichen Leuten wandern in Schweden/Feuerland oder Irland <3

tl;dr : Luxus ist relativ


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. August 2012)

> Das kann man immer relativ sehen.



Klar ich verdien jetzt nicht soviel wie Warren Buffett, aber meinen Jahresurlaub sollte ich nun locker in nem 5 Sterne Hotel am anderen Ende der Welt machen können ohne mich in große Unkosten stürzen zu müssen.



> tl;dr : Luxus ist relativ



check, nen snowboard urlaub mit den richtigen Leuten würde mir auch reichen. =)


----------



## Olliruh (18. August 2012)

WANDERN ! 
gibt nichts besseres 
vorallem wenn man jung ist und einem das alles noch nicht soviel aus macht


----------



## Caps-lock (18. August 2012)

Lustig 
5 Posts und alle am Thema des TEs vorbei.

mein größter und teuerster Urlaub waren 4 Wochen in Texas . Alles andere ware entweder preiswerter, oder als Kind sponsored by parents .
Ich hab allerdings keinen Plan was der Urlaub meine Frau und mich gekostet hat *G*.
Da wir den Luxus hatten, grundsätzlich bei Freunden zu schlafen, konnten wir direkt Hotels für längere Ausflüge buchen.
Und Hotels sind da echt spottbillig, wenn man nur ein sauberes Zimmer, ein großes Bett, ne dicke Glotze und ein vernünftiges Bad haben will.


----------



## Olliruh (18. August 2012)

Naja eigentlich gehts um Urlaubideen.


----------



## Konov (18. August 2012)

Meine größten "Luxusurlaube" - was auch immer das genau sein sollte - hab ich als Kind gemacht.

USA, Kanada, mehrfach.
Darunter Camping mit dem Wohnmobil, aber auch New York, Washington, Vancouver...

In Europa auch schon einiges gesehen. Aber als Luxusurlaube würde ich oben genannte bezeichnen. Trotz Stichwort Camping. Bei manchen Trips auch in großten Hotels... Toronto z.b.

Aber wenn Luxus bedeutet Hotel, dann siehe oben


----------



## zoizz (18. August 2012)

Ich unterscheide für mich zwei Luxusvarianten:
1. ein teurer Urlaub, zB im 5 Sterne wo ich von vorn bis hinten umsorgt und verpflegt werde. Mit allem Schnickschnack und fast alles dreht sich nur um mich.
2. Einen Urlaub, den man wirklich nur einmal im Leben macht. ZB Backpacking in Australien/Neuseeland, Notunterkunft-Aufbau in Südafrika, 1-Tag-im-All-Urlaub etc


Punkt eins kann man auch später noch machen, vllt dann sogar eher wg der Kohle ^^ Aber Punkt zwei sollte man noch machen, wenn man richtig im Saft des Lebens steht  Das sind dann die Stories of my Life, später im Schaukelstuhl erzählt man den Enkeln davon.



Ich kann nur ein Jahr Neuseeland empfehlen


----------



## Magogan (18. August 2012)

Wir haben nie viel Geld für's Verreisen ausgegeben und deswegen oft in billigen Hotels oder Ferienwohnungen übernachtet. Diese waren sogar alle in Deutschland (wir sind immer mit dem Auto hingefahren), wenn auch manchmal nah genug, um einen Tagesausflug ins Nachbarland zu machen. Naja, für meine Mutter war es dann auch keine richtige Erholung, weil sie immer kochen musste, wenn wir nicht im Restaurant gegessen haben ...

Seltsam eigentlich, denn offensichtlich scheinen meine Eltern nicht allzu wenig Geld zu haben.


----------



## Legendary (18. August 2012)

New York!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist ja wohl mit Abstand die geilste Stadt auf dieser Erde.   

Danach würde ich gern Paris, Rio und Tokyo sehen.


----------



## vollmi (18. August 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> Aber Punkt zwei sollte man noch machen, wenn man richtig im Saft des Lebens steht  Das sind dann die Stories of my Life, später im Schaukelstuhl erzählt man den Enkeln davon.




Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Aber ich kann nur ein Jahr Island empfehlen. Weil jede Jahreszeit ein völlig anderes Erlebnis ist.

Hier z.B. kann ich den Aufenthalt empfehlen. Nicht billig aber unglaubliches Angebot an Abenteuer und Nobles Essen.
Hestheimar

mfG René


----------



## Lakor (18. August 2012)

Luxus Urlaub? Da würde ich bei mir genau ein System beschreiben:

Wie auch letzes Jahr schon haben 2 sehr gute Freunde und ich uns in das Golf Cabrio meines Kumpels gesetzt und sind an der Nordküste Hollands und Belgiens schlussendlich nach Frankreich gefahren. Letzes Jahr nur eine Woche, dieses Jahr sollten es zwei sein.

Geschlafen wird jede Nacht auf einem neuen Camping Platz der Route (dieses Jahr sollte es bis nach Süd Frankreich gehen). 

Der Luxus im engen Auto und Zelt dieses Jahr? Luxus ist, was man draus macht. Gegessen haben wir beide Jahre immer wie (achtung der kommt flach) "Gott in Frankreich". Morgens immer gutes Baguette und Pastete und Abends immer feinstes Grillfleisch. Auch gerne mal ein schickes Restaurant in Paris oder wie dieses Jahr in Le Mans. 

Eigentlich wären wir 2 Wochen unterweges gewesen, wenn nicht am dritten Tag (Etappe richtung Westküste Frankreichs, zwischen "Nantes" und "Le Mans") das Getriebe seinen Geist aufgegeben hätte.

Als Konsequenz dessen haben wir am letzen Tag nochmal jede Menge Urlaubsgeld in Le Mans auf den Kopf gehauen und sind am nächsten Tag mit 900 Bahn Tickets (bezahlt vom ADAC ) nach Hause gefahren. Kurz, aber definitiv eine Erfahrung wert. 

Dieses System hat für mich wirklich viel von Luxus und ist mir auch lieber als ein 4 Sterne Hotel mit All inclusive (welches ich auch kenne und auch zu schätzen weiß).


----------



## Konov (18. August 2012)

NY ist wirklich geil, kann ich nur empfehlen... @AÖ

Aufm World Trade Center war ich auch. Als es noch stand 

Den Ausblick werd ich nicht vergessen und den Fahrstuhl der mit was-weiß-ich wieviel Km/h nach oben rast. Innen drin gabs eine Sternendecke, so dass es so aussah als würde man in den Weltraum hochfahren. ^^
Schade dass es nicht mehr steht.


----------



## Alux (18. August 2012)

Die ganzen Buffies waren ja schon an vielen Orten sieht man^^
Würde auch gerne mitreden aber hab noch nie Urlaub gemacht


----------



## Zhiala (18. August 2012)

Mein bester Urlaub war auf einem Segelschiff im Ijssel-/Wattenmeer mit 15 wildfremden und netten Leuten, so genial das ich ne 2. Woche drangehangen hab und über 400 Seemeilen unter Segeln unterwegs war. Luxoriös ist so ein Schiff nicht gerade aber dafür um so interessanter mitzuarbeiten und jeden Nachmittag woanders zu ankern.

Der Luxoriöseste Urlaub war in einem 4-Sterne Hotel auf Jersey, ganz nah am Strand auf einer Klippe mit superleckerem Buffet und schönen Ausflügen über die ganze Insel. Eigentlich wollte ich nur mein Englisch verbessern aber jetzt will ich nochmal hin nur um noch mehr von den wunderbaren Mansions und der Natur auf den Klippen zu sehen. Leider ist es ein teures Pflaster und ich bin nicht wirklich reich. Den Urlaub damals hab ich mit meiner Oma gemacht (die genialste Oma auf Erden, keine Vorurteile bitte^^)


----------



## Quentaros (18. August 2012)

Also mein längster und schönster Urlaub und den ich immer in Erinnerung behalten werde, war vor ca 17 Jahren ein 4 Wochen Kanada-Urlaub mit der Familie. 
Die ersten 24 Tage waren wir im Tyax Resort am Tyaughton Lake in British Columbia und die letzten Tage dann in Vancouver, damit wir es dann nicht mehr soweit zum Flughafen hatten. 

Joa der Flug alleine dauerte 9 Stunden und man saß sich den Hintern wund. Aber das war es wert.
Hatte immerhin mal 30.000DM zusammen gekostet, damals konnten wir noch das Geld hinschmeissen, aber heute?


----------



## Konov (18. August 2012)

Quentaros schrieb:


> Also mein längster und schönster Urlaub und den ich immer in Erinnerung behalten werde, war vor ca 17 Jahren ein 4 Wochen Kanada-Urlaub mit der Familie.
> Die ersten 24 Tage waren wir im Tyax Resort am Tyaughton Lake in British Columbia und die letzten Tage dann in Vancouver, damit wir es dann nicht mehr soweit zum Flughafen hatten.
> 
> Joa der Flug alleine dauerte 9 Stunden und man saß sich den Hintern wund. Aber das war es wert.
> Hatte immerhin mal 30.000DM zusammen gekostet, damals konnten wir noch das Geld hinschmeissen, aber heute?



Dem schließe ich mich an... Kanada würde ich jederzeit wieder hinfahren.
Und teuer war und IST es.


----------



## win3ermute (18. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Dem schließe ich mich an... Kanada würde ich jederzeit wieder hinfahren.
> Und teuer war und IST es.



Hm... gemessen an dem, was man sieht und bekommt, würde ich jeden Kanada-Urlaub eher als preiswert einordnen (im Sinne von "jederzeit den Preis wert!).
"Luxus-Urlaub" ist für mich eh ein Unding. Bin mal relativ günstig mit Oldie-Leih-Cabrio über die "Route 66" gedonnert. War für mich nicht mal "Luxus", sondern "Dinge, die ich machen möchte". Hat mich weniger gekostet (ok, halt auch mit Einladungen von US-Bekanntschaften) als mancher sog. "Luxus-Urlaub".


----------



## Konov (18. August 2012)

Joa unter der allgemeingültigen Definition von "Luxusurlaub" würde ich mich warscheinlich auch nach 2 Tagen total langweilen.


----------



## Qonix (18. August 2012)

Nächstes Jahr geht es für 4 Wochen nach Japan. Natürlich werden es keine Luxushotels sein (zumindest nicht immer) aber der Urlaub wird doch einiges Kosten.


----------



## Mayestic (18. August 2012)

Der beste Urlaub meines Lebens war kein Luxusurlaub aber unvergesslich. 
Ich bin nach der Schule 19 Monate als Backpacker (Rucksackreisender) durch die Welt gereist.
Von Luxus keine Spur aber "leisten" könnte ich mir das heute nicht mehr. Heute wäre es ein Luxus. 
Ich bin damals von Deutschland nach China (3 Monate), von dort nach Australien (6 Monate), von dort nach Südafrika (3 Monate), nach Südamerika (4 Monate) und letztendlich nach Island für 3 Monate. 
Ich wollte eigentlich noch in die Staaten aber ich bekam kein Visum für 3 Monate und als Illegaler wollte ich da auch nicht einreisen. 

Nordamerika habe ich aber später nachgeholt da ich als Animateur auf einem Kreuzfahrtschiff (9 Monate und nie wieder) arbeitete welches zwar in Hamburg seine Heimat hatte aber an der Küste Nordamerikas rumschipperte. 
Das war aber nix für mich. Ich finde Schiffe echt schlimm seitdem. Trotzdem zurückblickend ne schöne Zeit. 

Nach Russland würde ich mal gerne, Japan wäre auch interessant, genauso wie Yucatan (Mexico) aber zumindest Mexico mit Tauchurlaub ist unbezahlbar für mich. 

Und jetzt war ich sicher schon 12 Jahre nicht mehr aus Deutschland raus. Geht einfach nicht. 

Tja. Pech.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (18. August 2012)

Japan 1 Woche mit Flug und Hotel und Verpflegung 4200€ das war die beste Woche meines Lebens.
Diese Woche hat mir ein kompletten neustart gegeben ^^ (im leben und halt was dazu gehört ^^)


Und für nächstes Jahr Fliege ich auch 2x nach Japan (golden Weak und Tokyo Game Show)


----------



## Davatar (20. August 2012)

Ich bin ja eigentlich eher der Backpacker-Typ, aber da ich diesen Sommer nur 2 Wochen Ferien hatte, war ich ausnahmsweise mal in "Luxus-Ferien" mit nem Kumpel in Thailan. Zuerst gabs ne Woche Bangkok im 4-Sterne-Hotel "Aloft". Das Hotel kann ich echt weiterempfehlen. Super Standort, Gratis-Eintritt in den Club gegenüber, Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis passt und der hausinterne Pool ist auch top. Über Bangkok muss ich vermutlich nicht allzu viel erzählen, ist einfach ne tolle Stadt um was zu erleben. Clubs, Bars, alle möglichen Musikrichtungen, Thaibox-Arena, Schmuddelzeug, aber auch wunderschöne Tempel, Mönche, Kultur, exotisches Essen (unter Anderem Krabbeltiere ^^), Leute, von denen man abgezockt wird und Tuktuk-Rennen  Gibt für jeden Geschmack was. Hab sogar ne Roof-Top-Bar gefunden, in der man im 32. Stock Salsa tanzen konnte  
Danach gings ne Woche nach Koh Phangan ins Hotel 4-Sterne-Hotel "Chantaramas", ebenfalls in Thailan (östlich von Koh Samui). Dort machten wir dann eigentlich nix ausser zu relaxen. Das Hotel hingegen kann ich nur weiterempfehlen, wenn man sich wirklich nicht davon wegbewegen will. Die Taxi-Preise dort sind echt pure Abzocke. Ein Weg vom Hotel zum Hafendorf an dem abends die Parties steigen, etwa 10 Fahrtminuten entfernt, kostet etwa 7-8 Euro pro Person. Zum Vergleich: überall sonst in Thailand kann man zum selben Preis ein bis zwei Stunden fahren...und für den Rückweg muss man dann selbst schauen, ob man irgendwie ne Fahrgelegenheit findet...Davon abgesehn ists eher ein Honeymoon-Hotel als eins für zwei Kumpels ^^ Und wenn man ein Mädel an ner Party trifft geht man besser zu ihr nach Hause, denn im Hotel muss man den vollen Zimmerpreis bezahlen. Sie rufen sogar extra am nächsten Tag aufs Zimmer an und erklären, dass auf den Überwachungsvideos beobachtet wurde, dass man die Nacht mit ner zusätzlichen Person verbracht hat und dass das jetzt extra kostet...
Koh Phangan selbst gefiel mir jetzt nicht so wahnsinnig. Also...schön wars schon, aber im Vergleich zu anderen Inseln in Thailand ist die Insel eher am unteren Bewertungsende.

Die Kosten hab ich nicht mehr so hunderprozentig in Erinnerung, aber das war in etwa:
450€ für den Flug nach Thailand und zurück
140€ für die beiden Inlandflüge
7 Nächte BKK für 50€ = 420€
7 Nächte Koh Phangan für 70€ = 490€
Summe: 1500€
Dazu kamen dann noch Bargeld-Ausgaben für etwa 400€ für Essen, Taxis, ausgehen, etc. und noch etwa 100€ für T-Shirts und sowas.

Ob das nun unter Luxus fällt oder nicht musst Du selbst bestimmen. Im Normalfall mach ich wie gesagt Backpacker-Ferien in Herbergen und zahle für die Unterkunft 5-8€, fahre ÖV statt Taxi, betrinke mich maximal 2 mal in 4 Wochen und komme so auf nen Bruchteil des Geldes, das ich dieses Mal ausgegeben hab. Ich glaub in 4 Wochen Mexiko hab ich (exklusive An- und Abreiseflug) etwa 600€ ausgegeben. Das macht dann etwa 150€ pro Woche. Das ist eher so mein Ferienstil ^^


Achja, günstige Flüge findet man unter: www.skyscanner.com (Preisvergleich-Seite für Flüge). Dort kann man Start- und Zielland oder direkt Flughafen angeben. In der Monatsübersicht kann man dann auf so ein Balkendiagramm umschalten und sieht an welchen Tagen die Flüge am günstigsten sind.
Gute Hotel-Angebote findet man unter www.booking.com Dort gibts grad in der Nebensaison oft tolle Sonderangebote. So kann man durchaus mal ein Hotel-Zimmer für die Hälfte des Preises als Special-Deal finden.
Hostels sucht man am besten unter: www.hostelbookers.com 
Sowohl bei booking.com als auch bei hostelbookers.com ist es einfach immer wichtig, die Bewertungen untereinander zu vergleichen und zwar sowohl die guten, wie auch die schlechten. Dann sieht man recht schnell, ob das alles eingehalten wird, was einem versprochen wurde.


Edit:





BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Karibik kommt nicht in Frage, war 14 mal auf Malle. ^^


Achja, das kann man nicht miteinander vergleichen. Malle ist quasi der Türke um die Ecke, der Dir ne Pizza mit Käsersatz macht und die Karibik ist der Italiener in Napoli, der Dir die beste Pizza Deines Lebens macht 
Ne das sind einfach zwei ganz unterschiedliche Orte. Die Strände auf Mallorca sind nett, aber vollgepumpt mit Touristen, Bars und Dissen. In der Karibik gibts das auch, wenn Du das unbedingt brauchst, davon ab gibts aber kilometerlange leere Strände, vereinzelt mal ne Bar, in der man in ne Hängematte liegen und relaxen kann. Ausserdem hast Du dort Korallenriffe und Fische aller möglichen Arten. Für Schnorchler und Taucher ein Paradies. Klar gibts auf Mallorca auch Strände an denen es nicht so menschenverseucht ist, aber so wahnsinnig viel schöner sind die dann auch nicht.


EditEdit: Ahja dieser Text bezog sich nur auf "Luxusferien". Meine schönsten Ferien waren vermutlich die, als ich das erste Mal in Asien war. Zuerst ne Woche Singapur, wo ich bei nem Freund wohnen konnte, danach 2 Wochen Thailand und dann noch 3 Wochen China. Von Luxus keine Spur, aber Erlebnisse, Erinnerungen, Bekanntschaften und Freundschaften, die es sonst nie gab.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. August 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt?

Ferienwohnung an der Nordsee...

*Kein Fernseher*, *kein Computer*, *kein Handy*, *kein Telefon*... gutes Wetter und Meer nicht weit weg und viel interessantes zum spazieren gehen... heutzutage ist DAS totaler Luxus


----------



## Konov (20. August 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt?
> 
> Ferienwohnung an der Nordsee...
> 
> *Kein Fernseher*, *kein Computer*, *kein Handy*, *kein Telefon*... gutes Wetter und Meer nicht weit weg und viel interessantes zum spazieren gehen... heutzutage ist DAS totaler Luxus



Klingt auf jedenfall sehr entspannend, da würde ich auch nicht nein sagen!


----------



## sympathisant (20. August 2012)

bester Urlaub ever: 3 Wochen Hochzeitsreise mit meiner Süßen nach Mexico (Cancun). Alles dabei.

Party: auch wenn Spring Break vorbei war sind an den Wochenenden die Amis runtergekommen und haben die Sau rausgelassen.

Baden: Strand und Wasser sind einfach traumhaft

Land und Leute: mit klapprigen Mietwagen und öffentlichen Bussen auch abseits der Touri-Gegend unterwegs gewesen.

Kultur und Natur: pflichtgemäß auch Tempel und Pyramiden angesehen, in nem Nationalpark mit Delphinen geschwommen, ...


----------



## bkeleanor (20. August 2012)

letztes Jahr
4 Wochen USA mit Mietwagen (Amerikanisches Modell wegen dem feeling natürlich) absolut bester urlaub bisher.


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

ok du hast meinen traum erlebt


----------



## Gauloises24 (20. August 2012)

Mein bisher teuerster und bester Urlaub war 1 Woche NYC im 4* Hotel direkt am Times Square inkl. Lufthansa Business Class Flug und dort selbstverständlich nichts anbrennen lassen.


----------



## Davatar (21. August 2012)

Mein "grösster Luxusurlaub meines Lebens" wird übrigens, falls ich mich dazu entschliessen sollte das durchzuziehn, eine abgespeckte Weltreise sein. Geplant dabei ist Indien, Asien, Australien, Süd- und Mittelamerika und mit dem Geld, das übrig bleibt USA. Afrika werd ich aus diversen Gründen auslassen in Arabien war ich schonmal, das ist nix für mich, Europa kenn ich schon und Skandinavien ist zu teuer für sowas ^^
Kosten soll das alles ungefähr 17000 € und daraufhin spar ich nun schon ne rechte Weile. Zusätzlich eingeplant sind noch 1500 € für den Fall, dass irgendwas schief gehen sollte und ich "notfallmässig" zurück in die Heimat muss. Das Geld sollte für mich ziemlich genau ein Jahr lang reichen. Hab das mehrfach durchgerechnet. Mit Luxus wird das gar nix zu tun haben, da werd ich so günstig wie möglich leben, dafür erhalte ich als Gegenleistung die Welt mit ihrer ganzen Vielfalt  Die Option irgendwo 1-2 Monate zu bleiben und vor Ort irgendwas zu arbeiten lass ich mir ebenfalls offen. Das muss dann nicht mal gross für Geld sein, sondern da reichen mir auch Essen, Unterkunft und vielleicht noch Taschengeld als Gegenleistung. Ich bin ja mittlerweile schon oft als Backpacker gereist, daher kenn ich meine persönlichen Kosten ganz gut. Ausserdem hab ich viele Leute kennengelernt, die auf ner Weltreise waren und die mir Tips geben konnten. Die hab ich auch immer gleich gefragt, was sie so an Geld ausgaben. Eine Engländerin meinte, sie hätte für ihr Jahr Weltreise 30000 Britische Pfund ausgegeben (also etwa das Doppelte von meiner Rechnung), das ist dann ne ganze Menge mehr als ich. Aber sie war auch sehr lange in Australien und ne Weile in Europa unterwegs. Australien wird bei mir dann verhältnismässig kurz sein, dafür Asien und Süd-/Mittelamerika umso länger.

Ja, das ist mein Traum, den träum ich schon seitdem ich Teenager wurde ^^
Ob ich das durchziehn werde hängt davon ab wie mein Leben in zweieinhalb Jahren aussieht, wenn mein aktueller Arbeitsvertrag ausläuft. Dabei ist die Frage dann nicht ob ich kann, sondern ob ich ich dann andere Verpflichtungen hab (Familie beispielsweise), ob ich mich karrieremässig weiterentwickeln möchte, ob ich mich selbständig mach oder ob ich wirklich einfach die Weltreise machen will.
Sollte ich die Weltreise in gutem Zustand überstehen und später irgendwann wieder Geld und Zeit für sowas haben, fehlen dann noch Skandinavien, Arktis/Antarktis Alaska und die Osterinsel 

Achja wenn man sowas plant muss man realistisch rechnen und regelmässig das Budget im Auge behalten. Ich hab da nen Typen kennengelernt, der war auf seiner Reise bereits nach 6 Monaten in Australien gestrandet, weil er sich völlig verkalkuliert hatte und in Australien ständig auf Parties und saufen ging. Dann musste er ein halbes Jahr auf ner Baumwollplantage arbeiten, um sich das Flugticket nach Hause leisten zu können. Sowas will ich dann echt vermeiden ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. August 2012)

> Achja, das kann man nicht miteinander vergleichen. Malle ist quasi der Türke um die Ecke, der Dir ne Pizza mit Käsersatz macht und die Karibik ist der Italiener in Napoli, der Dir die beste Pizza Deines Lebens macht.
> Ne das sind einfach zwei ganz unterschiedliche Orte. Die Strände auf Mallorca sind nett, aber vollgepumpt mit Touristen, Bars und Dissen. In der Karibik gibts das auch, wenn Du das unbedingt brauchst, davon ab gibts aber kilometerlange leere Strände, vereinzelt mal ne Bar, in der man in ne Hängematte liegen und relaxen kann. Ausserdem hast Du dort Korallenriffe und Fische aller möglichen Arten. Für Schnorchler und Taucher ein Paradies. Klar gibts auf Mallorca auch Strände an denen es nicht so menschenverseucht ist, aber so wahnsinnig viel schöner sind die dann auch nicht.



Jo mir is schon klar das der Vergleich etwas hinkt. =) Das Problem ist nur das mir in all den Jahren das Konzept des Strandurlaubs total verdorben wurde. Mir schmeckt die Pizza quasi nichtmehr.

Zu den 14 Mallorca Urlauben kommen dann noch diverse andere Urlaube auf Ibiza, Gran Canaria, Korfu und Städten auf dem Festland, allerdings auch am Mittelmeer.

Klar haben wir nicht faul am Strand gelegen, sondern uns die Inseln und Städte auch angesehen. Es ist nur so das man sich als Kind irgendwann fragt: "Warum muss(!) ich hier Urlaub machen? Warum kann ich nicht einfach mit meinen Kumpels zuhause spielen?"

Wo wir wieder beim Thema Luxus währen, denn ich denke das ist ein Luxusproblem. Ich fand es als Kind allerdings überhaupt nicht witzig meine Zeit auf Inseln zu verschwenden.

Einen Urlaub zu machen der mich selbst interessiert ist seitdem mein Ziel. Und da ich die Zeit mit meinen Freunden - im Urlaub während meiner Ausbildung - schon verbracht habe geht jetzt mein Blick woanders hin.

Ich will sehen wie Kulturen die ich nur aus dem Fernsehen kenne(naja eigendlich mehr Internet) in ihrer Heimat leben.


----------



## Wolfmania (21. August 2012)

dazu fällt mir ein: unsere Hochzeitsreise nach Mauritius, was ein wundervoller Ort und so nette Menschen. Auch Dubai ist sensationell, wenn man sich die Dekadenz gefallen läßt *grins* dort ist so gut wie alles luxuriös und pompös, angefangen mit dem Hotel Atlantis in dem wir waren.


----------



## LarsW (22. August 2012)

10 Tage New York,7 Tage Bahamas,1 1/2 Tage Miami.
Mit Hotel und Flügen- 1800&#8364;

Aber der größte Luxus waren eher die kleinen Urlaube- mit Freundin,Zelt,Natur und ganz viel Ruhe.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. August 2012)

Ich glaube das luxuriöseste was ich mir denken kann, wäre eine "Zeppelin-Kreuzfahrt" in einer angemessenen Kabine... ich mein Kreuzfahrten sind gut und schön aber soviel Wasser wird schnell uninteressant, dann lieber in nur wenigen hundert Meter Höhe über schöne Städte und ebenso bezaubernde Landschaften hinwegschweben.


----------



## Manowar (22. August 2012)

Mein schönster Urlaub war definitiv 1 Monat in Honolulu 2010.
Nen Kumpel hat da 1 Jahr studiert, hatte somit eine Wohnung dort und ich brauchte kein Hotel zahlen 

Was soll man schon groß sagen? Einfach Traumhaft dort.. natürlich sehr warm, aber trotzdem sehr angenehm.
Sind dort Fallschirmspringen gewesen. Abgesprungen sind wir aus ~4500m und hatten einen gigantischen Ausblick auf die Inseln, den Reiz des Sprunges mal nicht zu vergessen  Ich glaube kaum, dass ich jemals nen geileren Sprung haben werde.
Mit Delfinen geschwommen und in einem Haikäfig abgetaucht.
Die Leute dort sind so locker lässig, dass man sich einfach wohl fühlt.
Auch wenn wir mal fast im Knast gelandet sind (Papiertüte um Bier zu wickeln - wie man es aus den TV kennt, geht so garnicht  ) ^^ wars einfach sau klasse. 
Werd definitiv nochmal hin müssen.


----------



## geniushendrix (30. August 2012)

Honolulu? Mann, das stell ich mir auch traumhaft vor, könnte ich auch gut mal gebrauchen! Und ohne zahlen auch super!

USA Reisen scheinen ja auch immens gut zu laufen, also das haben viele schon gemacht, muss aber auch sagen in meinem Bekanntenkreis sinds ebenfalls einige schon. 

Ich hab die Tage mal das Gold by fti durchstöbert und bin auf Afrika gestossen, also das kann ich mir toll vorstellen, ganz was anderes mal oder eben auch sowas wie Thailand. Aber auch etwas luxuriöser - auch backpakcer bin ich immer nur bedingt...

Meine besten Reisen bisher waren London und Istanbul - aber weit weg von Luxus!


----------



## Doofkatze (30. August 2012)

Mein größter, weil einziger Urlaub war eine Woche Bungalow-Urlaub in Holland (das Einzige Mal prinzipiell überhaupt im Ausland, ausgenommen der 2 Fahrten hinter die holländische Grenze zu einem Albert Heijn (20 km entfernt)). Luxuriös weil teuer ... Wir hatten für 2 Personen einen 6 Personen Bungalow, kleiner gabs da nicht. 

Ich war mit meiner Mutter unterwegs, diese wollte etwas erleben und sich Dinge anschauen, ich wollte vor allem Ruhe und meinen Gameboy. Es gab riesige Streitigkeiten, es war extrem öde, weil die einzigen Tätigkeiten außerhalb des Bungalows Spaziergänge und Besuche von einem Miniaturmuseum waren und schließlich waren wir beide froh, wieder zu Hause zu sein.


----------

